# John Wick 2 in the works



## Mike (Nov 25, 2015)

I loved the first one. Hopefully the second is as good, if not better.

Potential spoilers:
First John Wick 2 footage appears online | Polygon


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 25, 2015)

I really didn't like the first one.
It's a very well shot movie with very good fighting scenes without crap shaky cam but...............there are a gazillion movies with the same plot, there's absolutely nothing new or creative.If I never watched any other movie with the same plot probably I'd like it but it felt like the same plot over and over but with different actors.


----------



## narad (Nov 25, 2015)

"a few days after his second wife died, you steal his car, and kill his ....ing new dog?"


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 25, 2015)

narad said:


> "a few days after his second wife died, you steal his car, and kill his ....ing new dog?"



Maybe in this sequel he'll get married again and she'll die but this time Korean gangsters destroy his car and steal his dog. That should change things up a bit.


Rev.


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 25, 2015)

narad said:


> "a few days after his second wife died, you steal his car, and kill his ....ing new dog?"





Rev2010 said:


> Maybe in this sequel he'll get married again and she'll die but this time Korean gangsters destroy his car and steal his dog. That should change things up a bit.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Nope, he got a ..........................cat


----------



## JD27 (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone actually watch an action movie like this because of the strong plot line? I thought the first one was very entertaining, so I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 25, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Does anyone actually watch an action movie like this because of the strong plot line? I thought the first one was very entertaining, so I'm looking forward to this one.[/IMG]



Not because of a strong plot?
So...because of guys fighting?
I prefer chicks


----------



## JD27 (Nov 25, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> Not because of a strong plot?
> So...because of guys fighting?
> *I prefer chicks *



Well I do to, but that is for a different kind of action movie.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 25, 2015)

I just liked it because there was no silly twist and was really entertaining beginning to end. 

Besides - ex-assassin goes completely postal and murders everyone because someone killed his dog. Pfftttt.... I'm in.


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 25, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Well I do to, but that is for a different kind of action movie.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 25, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> I just liked it because there was no silly twist and was really entertaining beginning to end.
> 
> Besides - ex-assassin goes completely postal and murders everyone because someone killed his dog. Pfftttt.... I'm in.



Yeah, it's a great action movie. The only problem with it at all were all the lame CGI bullet hits. I love the concept of a hitman hotel.


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 25, 2015)

Love the first one. Can't wait for the second.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 25, 2015)

JD27 said:


> so I'm looking forward to this one.



I found the first one to be an ok watch, it was entertaining and had some cool fight scenes. I am however insanely looking forward to a Bill & Ted 3. Wish there was some more concrete happenings going on with that. But hey, I've got Trainspotting 2 to eagerly look forward to 


Rev.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 25, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> I found the first one to be an ok watch, it was entertaining and had some cool fight scenes. I am however insanely looking forward to a Bill & Ted 3. Wish there was some more concrete happenings going on with that. But hey, I've got Trainspotting 2 to eagerly look forward to
> 
> 
> Rev.



Bill & Ted 3 would be awesome, but Trainspotting 2! How have I not heard about this?


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 26, 2015)

First one was ok. I will watch the second one too.

I just wish they'd make a sequel for Dale & Tucker vs the evil. 

"Oh hidy ho officer, we've had a doozy of a day. There we were minding our own business, just doing chores around the house, when kids started killing themselves all over my property."


----------



## wakjob (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought the whole concept of the hit man hotel safe haven was excellent.

Waiting for the new B&T.
Don't get me started on the Point Break reboot... or reboots in general.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 26, 2015)

Some incredible non sequitors in the last two posts


----------



## wakjob (Nov 27, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Some incredible non sequitors in the last two posts



B&T (bill and ted) = Keanu Reeves
Point Break = Keanu Reeves

If you knew about the riddled labyrinth bowl of scrambled eggs that's in my heads thought process, 
you'd praise me for keeping it that on topic.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 27, 2015)

I really dug the fight scenes/action sequences in the first one. Whoever did the weapons choreography made it a point to use tactical reloads (intentionally changing magazines with last round from previous in chamber to prevent "running out"...saves a couple of seconds) and they highlighted that on cam a couple of times. The HtH fight scenes were intentionally clumsy...making it seem like a more realistic brawl vs. movie sensationalism.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 27, 2015)

wakjob said:


> B&T (bill and ted) = Keanu Reeves
> Point Break = Keanu Reeves
> 
> If you knew about the riddled labyrinth bowl of scrambled eggs that's in my heads thought process,
> you'd praise me for keeping it that on topic.



B&T I got cause it's a Keanu sequel that's been talked about for years, Point break i KIND of got cause Keanu, but Tucker and Dale Vs Evil?! WTF!


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 28, 2015)

wankerness said:


> B&T I got cause it's a Keanu sequel that's been talked about for years, Point break i KIND of got cause Keanu, but Tucker and Dale Vs Evil?! WTF!



What? I thought we were talking about sequels we want to see?? 

Just kidding with T&D vs evil  


...although I do wanna see a sequel to that great movie.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 1, 2015)

wakjob said:


> reboots in general.


I'd love to see a Gilligan's Island reboot done seriously...oh, wait, that was done, was called "Lost".


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 2, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'd love to see a Gilligan's Island reboot done seriously...oh, wait, that was done, was called "Lost".



Wait, you think Lost was a _serious_ show?  

LOL, just messing with ya.


Rev.


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 3, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'd love to see a Gilligan's Island reboot done seriously...oh, wait, that was done, was called "Lost".



What are you talking about?
I'm..........................lost


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 8, 2015)

Love John Wick. I cannot wait for a sequel.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 8, 2015)

wakjob said:


> I thought the whole concept of the hit man hotel safe haven was excellent.
> 
> Waiting for the new B&T.
> Don't get me started on the Point Break reboot... or reboots in general.




The Point Break reboot looks really sad. There's no need to redo an already badass movie. I haven't heard about another B&T, buuuut what will they do about Rufus?

Loved the first John Wick, interested in the second one for sure.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 9, 2015)

lemeker said:


> The Point Break reboot looks really sad. There's no need to redo an already badass movie. I haven't heard about another B&T, buuuut what will they do about Rufus?



Even in the future people still grow old and die. 24 years have passed since Bogus Journey, and remember, Rufus was from the future and Bill & Ted are still in the present. They'll likely make it that Rufus had passed away if B&T travel to the future - which they're supposed to according to the initial plot of them going into the future to learn the song they eventually write to save the world. Either way, I'm fairly certain this is eventually going to happen. I'm dying for it to become a reality!


Rev.


----------

